# need a 10 gallon bucket



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I bought one of the Dust Deputy doohickies and need a bucket to mount it to. I got the DIY version since the one with a 10 gal steel pail and casters is about $100 more. I was planning on using one of the Home Depot 5 gal buckets for 2 bucks, but I'm thinking that will fill up pretty quickly. Thing is, I can't seem to find anything much bigger with a sealed top that's cheap. Anybody have suggestions?

TIA


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*use a box not a bucket*

It don't have to be round, .... do it? :huh:

Make a plywood box, find a sheet metal cabinet, an old aquairum so you can see how full it is, cut down a 30 gal plastic drum....?

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-10756/Drums/10-Gallon-Fiber-Drum

A 10 gallon cowboy hat?

Try a bakery for small fiber drums.... sugar and other stuff.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Why cant you attach 2 buckets together? :blink:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

This fella doesn't need his anymore


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Why cant you attach 2 buckets together? :blink:


Duck tape is your friend! :laughing:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Go to a grocery store or deli with a bulk food section (olives, pickles, etc).
I bought some buckets ("What would you like? Round or square?") for $5 each.
All washed out, too.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Pool chems supplier. Often sold in 10 gallon buckets with a lid.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Maylar said:


> I bought one of the Dust Deputy doohickies and need a bucket to mount it to. I got the DIY version since the one with a 10 gal steel pail and casters is about $100 more. I was planning on using one of the Home Depot 5 gal buckets for 2 bucks, but I'm thinking that will fill up pretty quickly. Thing is, I can't seem to find anything much bigger with a sealed top that's cheap. Anybody have suggestions?
> 
> TIA


Since the cone of the DIY dust deputy is sized for a standard 5 gall bucket, the idea of stacking two buckets seems like the one with the best chance of success. Just cut the bottom out of one, stack it on top of one with a bottom and seal with duct tape. May need to wrap a few layers of duct tape around the top one so it doesn't slide as far down into the bottom one but should work fine. :smile:


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Go to an electrical supply house. They may have some. The wire whips for fixtures we stock come in large cardboard barrels with lids that have a clasp. I know we throw ours away when they are empty. I've got one for my cyclone. Lasted me for years and was very easy to cut holes in.

Bob


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*2 bucket stack*



jschaben said:


> Since the cone of the DIY dust deputy is sized for a standard 5 gall bucket, the idea of stacking two buckets seems like the one with the best chance of success. Just cut the bottom out of one, stack it on top of one with a bottom and seal with duct tape. May need to wrap a few layers of duct tape around the top one so it doesn't slide as far down into the bottom one but should work fine. :smile:



Or.... remove the lids, if any, stack the two together top to top, tape them with electrical tape and put your Thein, cyclone, or separator fitting in the top one's bottom, which is now the the top... :huh: 
You may have to remove the bottom of the top bucket depending on which system you use. Maybe that's what he said, I donno?


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Maylar said:


> I bought one of the Dust Deputy doohickies and need a bucket to mount it to. I got the DIY version since the one with a 10 gal steel pail and casters is about $100 more. I was planning on using one of the Home Depot 5 gal buckets for 2 bucks, but I'm thinking that will fill up pretty quickly. Thing is, I can't seem to find anything much bigger with a sealed top that's cheap. Anybody have suggestions?
> 
> TIA


look through this list of CT vendors of used barrels and see if one is near you. I can get, locally, used, sterilized 30 gal barrels with removable head for around 15-20 and used 55 gal plastics for about 25 bucks. I'm sure you can find a source...
http://www.thomasnet.com/connecticut/barrels-drums-metal-287-1.html


----------

